# Pictures from Martys on Saturday



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Marty and Carrie! We had a great time. Appreciate all the work you guys do to bring this together.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Marty and Carrie for having this event. We really had a great time. Think I am done posting pics now.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice pics. 

Looks like you had fun! 
Maybe next year. 

Don Howard 
(Needs actual D&RG engineering drawing of Ophir Howe bridge 45A now that colong.com is shut down)


----------

